# RMC Bmwcca Annual event Drive/Brunch



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

May 18th is the annual drive for the rocky mountain chapter, I imagine non members are welcome as long as your driving your Bimmer. It is suppose to be a all day event, I am wondering how many of you are going, the info is in this months motorsport magazine Every one is suppose to meet at Superwalmart in Fort Collins, Mulberry (hwy 14) and Lemay at 10am. Try to come lets see how many of you can go , You have 2 weeks notice so lets have a great turn out. So post if you are going, the route if your not familiar with it reads like this out of the motorsport report,


Start with a cruise down College Ave in Ft. Collins and then North on 287 and a quick run up to Larimie, Wyoming. Then turn South to Fox Park, Mountain Home and a beutiful drive through the Medicine Bow National Forest and south into Walden for Lunch at the famous Elkhorn Cafe. Then its onto HWY 125 and south to Rand and up to Trout Creek Pass and through Roosevelt National Forest the then down to HWY 40 and a short trip to Winter Park, were we will stop at the Local Grocery Store for food or snacks, and talk Bimmers. Then we climb over Berthoud Pass and onto I-70 and down to Denver. It be awesome to see a hundred Bimmers, We might be able to compete with the Bimmerfest annual drive, Bring camcorders and cameras Start Posting and at least we have saturday to prepare our cars, Fill up those gas tanks and wax those cars


__________________

:thumbup:


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

*RMC:BMWCCA Spring Drive note*

For those are going up to Fort Collins exit 269B is closed. Use 269A and when you get onto Mulberry (hwy 14) make a uturn about 150 feet up the road and then precede to lemay. Superwalmart is on the north side of Mulberry (hwy 14) See ya all there Should be great weather

There should be plenty of Bimmers there


----------

